# EMG 85 Bridge?



## LOUDONE (Jun 7, 2009)

Still deciding what pickups to put in the Vixen.. I've always used an 81 in the bridge but was wondering if anyone has used an 85 and what their opinion is on it? Thanks!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 7, 2009)

im pretty sure 85 bridge and 81 neck is the ussuual choice with emgs and has been for years....
so you will likely get many replies 
i dont use actives so im no help.... lol


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 7, 2009)

i much prefer the 85 in the bridge. its alot thicker and heavier sounding than the 81 imo. the 81 is far to thin and shrill for my tastes.


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2009)

I use 85 in bridge 60 in neck on my EMG equipped stuff but I went back to passives because they're a lot thicker and have more dynamics. 

the 85 has mids where as the 81 is scooped. The 81 has a more sterile sound and a certain sizzle to it where as the 85 is thicker and sounds more passive as it has a crunch to it. The 60 is great for cleans and awesome liquid leads.

The blackouts have more of a crunch and nice cleans but I've only ever played an Alexi with them for a short period of time through an orange rockerverb.
The blackouts supposedly are even better than EMG's but I was told by a few of the artists at a show the other week they're "the best active for live, but they've got too much for studio so use EMG's to record."


----------



## Bobo (Jun 7, 2009)

I too like the 85 better for the bridge. The 81 was thin, the 85 more full. Now my rig itself lacks some balls so that's probably a big part of the 81 sounding a little weak  I tried the 81 (same guitar) on another rig and it sounded better. I guess the whole combo has to be taken into consideration, par for the course.

Anyone tried the new 81 and/or 85? Think they are called X series or something?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> im pretty sure 85 bridge and 81 neck is the ussuual choice with emgs and has been for years....
> so you will likely get many replies
> i dont use actives so im no help.... lol



nah the 81 is the usual choice for the bridge.



mnemonic said:


> i much prefer the 85 in the bridge. its alot thicker and heavier sounding than the 81 imo. the 81 is far to thin and shrill for my tastes.



the 85 works better in Alder and the 81 works better in Mahogany.

I'd choose based on what wood your guitar is made of.


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the 85 works better in Alder and the 81 works better in Mahogany.
> I'd choose based on what wood your guitar is made of.


I'd agree to some extent because Maple neck thru/alder body EMG81 is BRIGHT which anybody who's played the Jeff Hanneman model or the Urban MII will tell you.
However most of the bands using an 85 in the bridge have mahogany guitars and a few of them are the ones that everybody rave over their tone.
Off the top of my head...
Killswitch Engage, Soilwork, The Absence, In Flames (used 85 for a few years), God Forbid.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 7, 2009)

While I'm not a big EMG guy the 85 in the bridge works very well. Most cases when it works best as said above are in mahogany. Although for a guitar with the quality of a Rico you should be looking at BKP's.


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah the 81 is the usual choice for the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used my 85 in mahogany, sounded fine. i preferred it over the 81 in mahogany. different strokes for different folks though, if i were playing through a really loose amp, i'd prefer the 81 as its a much tighter pickup.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an 85 in the bridge of my gutiar and it sounds pretty good not as trebly as the 81. The 85 sounded too bassy in the neck of my guitar so I switched them and IMO the 81 belongs in the neck and the 85 belongs in the bridge.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah the 81 is the usual choice for the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know... my rgt42dx has an 81 in the bridge and it still sounds a teeny bit thin. but that may be because it's a maple neckthru w/ mahogany wings...? 

i was always wondering if the 85 sounded good in the bridge and i think i may try it now.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 7, 2009)

The 81 doesn't sound so fizzy and artificial when running off 18V.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

i did the 18v mod not too long ago. i think i might just be comparing it to the blaze custom in my 7421


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been using the 85 in the bridge position for like 3 years almost, I love it, the 81 is too trebbly for my tastes, the 85 sounds with lots more body and chunkyness, I've used it in basswood and mahogany and it sounds great in both, give it a try.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

^ now i'm definitely gonna get another 85.


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Although for a guitar with the quality of a Rico you should be looking at BKP's.


That's all a taste thing though.. Jed tried a Duncan (distortion IIRC) and almost immediately had to switch it back to an EMG because it just didn't give him the sound he wanted.

Plus you guys brought up a big thing the 18v mod makes a big difference if you're running 2 pickups I would highly suggest it so you get more headroom and less digital clipping.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 7, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Although for a guitar with the quality of a Rico you should be looking at BKP's.



This is fail. Yeah, ignore personal preference and turn this thread into another BKP wankfest.

I am now getting to the point where the massive circle-jerk around BKPs is making me want to try them *less*. I know we all want to believe that there's some holy grail out there - and, even better, that some of us have found it - but between the Blackout wankery we had before and the BKP madness that has been going on for as long as I've been here I would love to see threads *not* have 'dewd go Blacoukt they has normal size!' or 'Get Bareknuckles, everything else is poop because the other guy said so!' one fucking time in my life.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

i've never had a problem w/ EMG 

i just think the 81 sounds a bit thin in comparison to my blaze custom. i liked it just fine before and i've noticed that with some amp tweaking i can get the sounds i need out of it. i would like to try the 85/60 combo, though... i'd even consider doing the 81/60


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

60 in the neck is where it's at.. 85 is too bassy/muddy in the neck, 81 seems awesome compared to the 85 cause it isn't all crazy bassy, but it's scooped...the last thing I want when I solo or play clean is no mids..... 60 is just sick... ever see metallica live and notice Hetfields cleans sound nice and his solos are extremely warm and smooth... 60 is why and the Mahogany only helps it more.
I never had a problem with EMG's either but it was like you said I got another guitar with Duncans in it and the EMG's just sound so thin and lifeless compared to the Passives.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2009)

85 is too bassy in the neck or bridge? i kind of like the 85 in the neck. it's not too bad for me but i think it COULD be a bit cleaner sounding. i've noticed it can get a bit muddy, but that may be a result of my technique.


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

I was talking about neck position when regarding the comparison to the 60. It might have something to do with your technique but it probably has more to do with it being the 85.


----------



## Nylis (Jun 8, 2009)

JBroll said:


> This is fail. Yeah, ignore personal preference and turn this thread into another BKP wankfest.
> 
> I am now getting to the point where the massive circle-jerk around BKPs is making me want to try them *less*. I know we all want to believe that there's some holy grail out there - and, even better, that some of us have found it - but between the Blackout wankery we had before and the BKP madness that has been going on for as long as I've been here I would love to see threads *not* have 'dewd go Blacoukt they has normal size!' or 'Get Bareknuckles, everything else is poop because the other guy said so!' one fucking time in my life.
> 
> Jeff




Have you tried the blackouts or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried them briefly, but what really turned me off was hearing a series of blind shootouts between EMGs and Blackouts where the EMGs won even at 9V.

Jeff


----------



## Nylis (Jun 8, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I tried them briefly, but what really turned me off was hearing a series of blind shootouts between EMGs and Blackouts where the EMGs won even at 9V.
> 
> Jeff



So you base your opinion off of some clips on a forum?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 8, 2009)

No, the first four words of my post cut that possibility out. Also, you can defend your views without accusing me of 'talking out of my ass' or 'basing my viewpoint off some clips from a forum', believe it or not, so why not try that?

I was unimpressed in person; the clips (and yes, there were a lot of them, all coming from people I trusted) came after that and only confirmed what I suspected from what I heard in person. After I first tried them I was underwhelmed - so much so, in fact, that I thought I had tried a dud pair - but when the clips had the same general impression I stopped caring. When all is said and done, the only person who uses them and gets a tone I like is Dino (and he can make *anything* sound good) so I don't see how the hype could have led to anything but a huge letdown.

Jeff


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 8, 2009)

Since you like the 81, why not try the new 81-X? 

Take one for the team!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> I'd agree to some extent because Maple neck thru/alder body EMG81 is BRIGHT which anybody who's played the Jeff Hanneman model or the Urban MII will tell you.
> However most of the bands using an 85 in the bridge have mahogany guitars and a few of them are the ones that everybody rave over their tone.
> Off the top of my head...
> Killswitch Engage, Soilwork, The Absence, In Flames (used 85 for a few years), God Forbid.



yeah bands like Killswitch and The Absence use an 85 bridge position in Mahogany, I find 85 in Mahogany to bit a bit too boomy personally, I like the tightness that the 81 brings to the tone. also, I have an 81 in my Alder ESP Horizon FR-II and that is just way too bright, where as my other guitarist has an Alder Hamer with an 85 in the bridge and that balance in tone is just right.

funnily enough there are some guitars that are Alder that have 81s in the bridge that I don't think sound too bright, such as the guitar you mentioned, the M-II UC and the JH-600. the old guitarist in my band had an M-1000 though and that just sounded horrible.



Konfyouzd said:


> you know... my rgt42dx has an 81 in the bridge and it still sounds a teeny bit thin. but that may be because it's a maple neckthru w/ mahogany wings...?
> 
> i was always wondering if the 85 sounded good in the bridge and i think i may try it now.



Mahogany wings w/ 81 bridge position sounds awesome to me man, may depend on the cut of wood though.



JBroll said:


> No, the first four words of my post cut that possibility out. Also, you can defend your views without accusing me of 'talking out of my ass' or 'basing my viewpoint off some clips from a forum', believe it or not, so why not try that?
> 
> I was unimpressed in person; the clips (and yes, there were a lot of them, all coming from people I trusted) came after that and only confirmed what I suspected from what I heard in person. After I first tried them I was underwhelmed - so much so, in fact, that I thought I had tried a dud pair - but when the clips had the same general impression I stopped caring. When all is said and done, the only person who uses them and gets a tone I like is Dino (and he can make *anything* sound good) so I don't see how the hype could have led to anything but a huge letdown.
> 
> Jeff



I've been generally unimpressed with BKPs as well, having tried them in person and from clips. having said that, Mattayus' new clip on soundclick sounds fucking awesome and that's with a BKP so maybe they are as good people say they are. either way I'm not going to shell out for them and replace my EMGs which I'm already happy with, just to follow a trend. 

I too sick to the bone of blind BKP worship.


----------



## Harry (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not a huge EMG fan, but some of the KSE tones with the EMG 85 bridge are some of the best tones I've ever heard


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> funnily enough there are some guitars that are Alder that have 81s in the bridge that I don't think sound too bright, such as the guitar you mentioned, the M-II UC and the JH-600. the old guitarist in my band had an M-1000 though and that just sounded horrible.
> 
> I've been generally unimpressed with BKPs as well, having tried them in person and from clips. having said that, Mattayus' new clip on soundclick sounds fucking awesome and that's with a BKP so maybe they are as good people say they are. either way I'm not going to shell out for them and replace my EMGs which I'm already happy with, just to follow a trend.
> 
> I too sick to the bone of blind BKP worship.



Everybody I know who has one and most every post I have seen from people owning that Urban MII always say 1 word describes it BRIGHT. I don't think they're shrill or anything but you definitely have a distinct sound like that. If you play a maple lynch it's the same only even more punch but damn if that ain't wicked 80's tone.

BKP I kinda feel the same way, I'd try them but I'm not going to spend a fortune to end up not liking them. Like I said on my Rico I got Duncans because I've had good experience with them and after talking to several techs I was suggested the custom/59 for the sound I wanted. Why?? Because Broderick ended up settling on that combo on Gigantour and not BKP's I was told which he normally uses in his 7's. The fact that I pretty much couldn't hear anything he played when I saw them and he had the BKP's in than just enforced that for me..and I've talked to a few guys using them that had that same issue. 
It'm really skeptical of any of the net hype stuff because the more I check out the stuff everybody on the net raves over the more it seems apparently a lot of people like SS tone and fuzzy/grit on the high end.



Harry said:


> I'm not a huge EMG fan, but some of the KSE tones with the EMG 85 bridge are some of the best tones I've ever heard




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## blackrobedone (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the 85 is perfect in the bridge. I have one in a Gibson Flying V shred X and unlike most of my other guitars, the stock pickup in that one (EMG 85) stays. Balanced and powerful - no complaints whatsoever.

I was talking to a noob the other day at a show and he said he had EMG's but "they are too sterile". WTF is that supposed to mean? This is a noob statement for sure, so catch yourself if you find yourself saying it. You are just repeating some crap you heard someone else say, and there's the impression that because EMGs have batteries that they are like the pickup version of solid state amps. Bogus!

Now, I will be changing out the 85 in the neck as I totally agree that it has too much bass. I will be getting an EMG HA - a single cizzizzoil in a humbucker.

Of course that will be until I save up $400 for a set of BAAREEKNUCKLESSSSSSSS!!!!!!! "I like Bareknuckles because they have a 'handy' type tone, in that they are handwound, and are handy to have for different licks. They can sound a bit scattered too, but then they have that awesome British compression to them, kinda like a Marshall on roids, or with rhoids, I can't remember which. "


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 11, 2009)

blackrobedone said:


> I think the 85 is perfect in the bridge. I have one in a Gibson Flying V shred X and unlike most of my other guitars, the stock pickup in that one (EMG 85) stays. Balanced and powerful - no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> I was talking to a noob the other day at a show and he said he had EMG's but "they are too sterile". WTF is that supposed to mean? This is a noob statement for sure, so catch yourself if you find yourself saying it. You are just repeating some crap you heard someone else say, and there's the impression that because EMGs have batteries that they are like the pickup version of solid state amps. Bogus!
> 
> ...



 That's asking for an earful from zim.

Dude, you'll LOVE the HA in the neck. In fact, you might like it SO much that you'll suddenly feel the 85 in the bridge is inadequate. That's what happened to me. :/


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 11, 2009)

i have an 89 for sale with controls...its an 85 in humbucker mode, with coil tap capabilities.

just food for thought.


----------

